# Governance: Experiment



## Abishai100 (Feb 19, 2018)

There are two dominant forms of governance --- Socialism and Democracy.

Socialist governments usually adopt a Communism-oriented view of economics (network and teamwork based resource-distribution with centralized authority). Democratic governments usually adopt a Capitalism-oriented view of economics (competition-based production and meritocracy-based division-of-labor with checks-and-balances for the authoritative governmental bodies).

We can argue there are other lesser-functioning 'forms' of governance such as Communalism, Anarchism, Matriarchies, and Paganism-oriented hierarchies, but these are considered very philosophical (not structural).

Socialism and Democracy are clearly the most 'applied' forms of governance-theory. Democracy has certainly dominated in the development of human civilization, and capitalism (USA) has outmoded the practicality of communism (USSR).

Since there are 'forms' of governance or structural approaches to management/leadership at federal levels, we might consider the intellectual value of assessing the 'experimental' qualities of governance (and governance-theory!).

Sure, no human group should childishly 'experiment' with governance/government, however, sociologists/philosophers are welcome to 'measure' the output/profitability of distinct governance 'systems' (in our argument that refers to the two dominant systems, Socialism and Democracy).

If governance can be evaluated through the lens of variable-controlled empirical laboratory 'analysis,' we can argue that government is a form of 'education.'

Christian theology, of course, offers us interesting images/symbols/stories about 'governance in turmoil' and leadership-under-controversy (e.g., Lucifer, David, AntiChrist, Michael, etc.).


====

GOD: Communism was a failed experiment...
SATAN: It was nevertheless an 'illuminating experiment.'
GOD: Humanity learned that no one is above temptation!
SATAN: Democracy/capitalism is flawed by catering to competitiveness.
GOD: Democratic governments favour meritocracy and learning-based politics.
SATAN: If governance-analysis is 'empirical,' what is the allure of Las Vegas?
GOD: People like to gamble to create 'virtual risk-calculation experiences.'
SATAN: Risk creates panic, which no government can control!
GOD: Uncertainty is a face of science, but that doesn't mean trial-and-error is fruitless.
SATAN: How can one humbly seek 'scientific truth' in the face of uncertainty?
GOD: You can't cross/map position with momentum, but objects have dimensions...
SATAN: A government must account for the desire to rebel...
GOD: Rebelliousness is related to the instinct to improve, not necessarily to destroy.
SATAN: Can 'governance experiments' address the chaos of fire and entropy?
GOD: Governments may face entropy (e.g., American Civil War), but they endure.
SATAN: Is the Soviet Union then a 'failure' of humanity?
GOD: Communism offered us an image of teamwork, but despots arose...
SATAN: In that case, let's agree that Las Vegas is an 'oasis' for repose.
GOD: The need to rest is part of the process of developing governance!
SATAN: Why is it that man always needs to rebel...even against himself?
GOD: People are naturally curious about the 'timeline' of success (and get impatient).
SATAN: Democracy will reign, and though history was a 'crusade,' someone has to win.
GOD: Education can guide us towards more scientific theories...

====


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2018)

Socialism and Capitalism are economic systems

Communism and Democracy are political systems


----------

